# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Организация доступа к локальной сети

## DarkSign

Добрый день!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно решить такую вот проблему:
1. В офис интернет приходит на маршрутизатор с LAN-адресом 192.168.2.1. К маршрутизатору подцеплены АТС и прокси-сервер
2. С прокси раздаются интернет и адреса клиентам в подсети 192.168.0.х
Возникла необходимость доступа к ftp АТС (192.168.2.50) с клиентских мест (192.168.0.х), но при этом в интернет юзеры обязаны ходить ТОЛЬКО через прокси. Если подцепить их к подсети 192.168.2.х - полезут минуя прокси.
Как бы исхитриться организовать подобное?
Спасибо!

----------


## AlexRein

Как вариант добавляешь на все машины(или те что надо) второй ИП адрес из подсети 192.168.2.Х без указания адреса шлюза 192.168.2.1, тем самым они будут юзать эту подсеть, а в инет тока через прокси.
Или пусть себе и лазают через прокси, просто указываешь, чтоб трафик не считался.

----------


## DarkSign

Что-то Ваш вариант не проходит, с FTP в подсети 192.168.2.х (да и с любым адресом) пинг не проходит...

----------


## AlexRein

Видимо что то не так настроил.

----------


## DarkSign

В Дополнительно у Подключения по лок.сети добавляю адрес 192.168.2.111 с маской 255.255.255.0.
Существующее подключение - адрес 192.168.0.111, маска - та же, шлюз и ДНС - 192.168.0.222 (прокси).

----------


## AlexRein

Скинь в личку результат команды route print с настроенной машины.

"шлюз и ДНС - 192.168.0.222"
Так у тебя шлюз или прокси? Прошу не путать это две совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## DarkSign

скинул. 
192.168.0.222 - прокси с WinGate и второй сетевой картой на 192.168.2.5. Имелось в виду что сетевая на клиенте настроена на Основной шлюз - 192.168.0.222 и Предпочитаемый ДНС сервер - 192.168.0.222

----------


## Lumpy

а через прокси на ftp  нельзя ходить?

----------


## AlexRein

Я тоже об этом писал, но видимо не судьба.

----------


## DarkSign

Не пускает. Указываю в настройках ФТП-соединения прокси 192.168.0.222:80

----------


## AlexRein

Честно не понятно как ты указываешь на ФТП, через 192.168.0.222:80. FTP он и в Африке FTP. В браузере настроеного на работу через прокси, в адресе пишешь ftp://192.168.2.50/ и поехали. А по хорошему смысл в проксе? Поставь шлюзом будет проще.

----------


## Lumpy

Прокси слушает 80 порт?  Если так, то надо смотреть правила безопасности в настройках прокси, т.е. куда и кого ему пущать. Разрешить для 192.168.0.х доступ к 192.168.2.50 на уровне прокси. Убедится что прокси для этого адреса 192.168.2.50  в браузере используется.

----------


## kidus

Така проблема:
Есть одна огранизация.
Там два отдела (один кабинет, другой кабинет).
В одном своя локалка, в другом своя локалка.
Между собой не пересекались.
Поставили КонсультантПлюс.
Соеденил оба кабинета в одну сеть. (работчая группа).
Консультант "общий"
Вопрос: Как сделать, что б при общем Консультанте, кабинеты (отделы) "не видели" друг друга?

----------


## kidus

Така проблема:
Есть одна огранизация.
Там два отдела (один кабинет, другой кабинет).
В одном своя локалка, в другом своя локалка.
Между собой не пересекались.
Поставили КонсультантПлюс.
Соеденил оба кабинета в одну сеть. (работчая группа).
Консультант "общий"
Вопрос: Как сделать, что б при общем Консультанте, кабинеты (отделы) "не видели" друг друга?

----------


## Lumpy

Сегментировать сеть например.  Способ номер раз - топорный 
- на машине с консультантом ставятся два интерфейса для каждой из сеток, и сетки соответственно подключается к этим интерфейсам.
- способ номер два установка роутера и настройка  маршрутизации для каждой из сеток с достпом к консультанту через роутер т.е. Консультант за роутер спрятать. Это ели надо чтоб реально не видели друг друга по ИП.
Способ номер три - сделать два домена (ил подразделения в домене) в едином( не обязательно) сегменте, видимость сеток разрулить на уровне домена.
Самое простое - наверно роутер.

----------


## this

причем тут роутер... смое оптимальное держать маломальский сервер с керио, там все это делается элементарно

----------

